# Critical Past



## Orion_vp31 (Jul 30, 2011)

To those that have not found this site yet OMG! Lots of great footage of WW2!!!

CriticalPast.com: Historic Stock Footage and Archival Video Clips and Photo Images from the 1890s to the 1990s


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2011)

How good is this. I searched USS Yorktown and couldn't believe how much is there. One thing, I want to do a tug from the deck, and low and behold! It's black all over during WWII. Very cool mate, thanks for posting this site.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 30, 2011)

Great post!!! Thank you for sharing Orion!


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Aug 1, 2011)

There is over 3000 videos of gun camera footage! I've only just started to browse, some are pretty amazing shots!!


----------



## Erich (Aug 1, 2011)

it is a good site been on it since it's origins the problem with this site and others that provide these vids and then try and sell you still shots for a price is that the materials are already copyrighted in the case of German by the Bundesarchiv. it is very illegal for CR to have their own copyright over the top of euro film productions or any others not legally their own. In fact funny as it may sound some of the selections in completeness have been shown on you tube for years.............. also the overuse of US 8th AF gun cam footage already in the 8th AF archives quite illegal to put the copyright over these. shame on them


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah there is a wealth of info there... gun footage as far as i know is the property of the us government and the particular pilot themselves. perhaps by it being US gov owned it became free for all??? if its not then i have a personal issue to take up with them. but it is worth looking at especially for shots like this...some good color video of captured 190s being flown ( and crashed) by usaaf pilots.

US airmen of 354th FG examine German FW-190 fighter aircraft taken by US Lt. Bruce Carr, in Ansbach Germany


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent site, I ve found just a couple of weeks ago. Funny thing now you ve montioned Erich, I had to erease a vid of my youtube channel, a segment of the "Frontschau" because a copyright allegation of some "dude" in the USA, crazy.

By the way the guncamera footage found it there is pretty amazing, is the firts time i ve seen many of the clips.


----------

